# Ins Bios kommen OHNE CPU



## PSP-Hacker (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich in das Bios zu kommen ohne das das ein CPU eingesetzt ist?
Mich würde das malinteressieren.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. April 2010)

Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Du kannst ja auch keinen Monitor testen ohne Grafikkarte


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. April 2010)

Das ist klar das das nicht geht.

Mir hat nähmlich einer gesagt das das möglich währe. War mir dann unsicher, wollte lieber nachfragen, bevor ich was falsches mir einpräge


----------



## Malkav85 (13. April 2010)

Nein es ist nicht möglich  Denn selbst beim Startvorgang wird ja schon alles "abgefragt". Ausserdem würde der PC zwar starten, aber alles was du hören würdest, wäre ein Piepston (sofern der Speaker angestöpselt ist).

Es gibt einige "Haupthardware" die für den Start zwingend erforgerlich ist: CPU, RAM, Grafikkarte, Tastatur. Damit kommst du ins BIOS. Der Rest ist nebensächlich. Selbst eine Festplatte brauchst du nicht, um ins BIOS zu kommen, es würde dir dort lediglich keine angezeigt werden.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. April 2010)

das mir der festplatte wusste ich. Laufwerke ect werden nicht benötigt.
Aber ich weiß nun das CPU, Ram, Graka und Tasta vorhanden sein müssen.

Danke dir!


----------



## Icke&Er (13. April 2010)

Die Startdaten, damit der PC überhaupt angeht sind im sogenannten ROM gespeichert und für deren "Zuschaltung" ist eine CPU nötig!

Das Mobo wird angehen, aber nicht starten und so kommst du ja nicht ins Bios 

MFG


----------



## rabe08 (13. April 2010)

Es gibt ganz wenige MBs, wo das geht, siehe z.B. Asus: Mainboard-BIOS flashen ohne CPU - Golem.de . Die Regel ist das nicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (13. April 2010)

Okay, dass wuste ich auchnoch nicht! 

Dann scheint dort eine eigenständige Unit verbaut zu sein, welche das booten möglich macht, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, ist das ja kein Regelfall!

MFG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. April 2010)

Ist ja mal interssant! Biso Flash ohne CPU.


----------

